#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΜΕΑ και Η/Μ νέου κτηρίου (εστιατόριου)

## arisworks

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις απορίες μου πάνω σε μια μελέτη ΜΕΑ + Η/Μ για νέο κτίριο με χρήση εστιατόριο (χώρος συνάθροισης κοινού). Χάριν ευκολία θεωρώ για την συζήτηση μας τον χώρο κοινού 100 τμ.,  την κουζίνα 20 τμ. και τα wc 10 τμ.

·         Το σύστημα αερισμού αφορά την επιχείρηση στο σύνολο της η μόνον τον χώρο συνάθροισης κοινού καθώς οι άλλοι χώροι είναι βοηθητικοί;
·         Η μελέτη θέρμανση – ψύξης (όπου θα γίνει για κλιματιστικά split) θα αφορά  μόνον τον χώρο συνάθροισης κοινού; Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κλιματιστικό σε κουζίνα, δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο και αν το ζητήσω στον ιδιοκτήτη μάλλον θα μου συστήσει κάποιον καλό ψυχίατρο!
·         Θα πρέπει να έχω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα για ζεστό νερό, και με ποια τετραγωνικά υπολογίζω την χωρητικότητα, με αυτά του χώρου συνάθροισης η με το σύνολον.
·         Τέλος στις μελέτες πυρασφάλειας καταθέτω μια παθητική και μια ενεργητική στην πολεοδομία η μια που περιλαμβάνει και τις δυο?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## pattyvou

Το σύστημα αερισμού υπολογίζεται με διαφορετικούς συντελεστές για την κουζίνα, την αίθουσα, τα W.C. (αν δεν έχουν φυσικό αερισμό). Συντελεστές θα βρεις στις ΤΟΤΕΕ.
Η ψύξη-θέρμανση σε τέτοιες μονάδες γίνεται συνήθως με κανάλια. Δεν βάζουμε μονάδες διαιρούμενου τύπου. Συνήθως θερμαίνουμε ή ψύχουμε τον αέρα που εισέρχεται. Εξαερισμός και θέρμανση ή ψύξη ταυτόχρονα.
Την απαίτηση για ζεστό νερό χρήσης θα την υπολογίσεις επίσης με συντελεστές από τις ΤΟΤΕΕ για τη χρήση εστιατορίου.
Οι μελέτες ενεργητικής και παθητικής είναι δύο, η μία εγκρίνεται από την πυροσβεστική και η άλλη από την πολεοδομία.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------

